# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي ؟

## حرملة

من هو محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي صاحب رسالة "الخلافات السياسية بين الصحابة: رسالة في مكانة الأشخاص وقدسية المبادئ " أهو ابن العلامة المفسر صاحب أضواء البيان أم لا؟ وقد رأيناه ينافح عن الترابي بمقالة إن لم تكن مقالات

----------


## أحمد البكري

> من هو محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي صاحب رسالة "الخلافات السياسية بين الصحابة: رسالة في مكانة الأشخاص وقدسية المبادئ " أهو ابن العلامة المفسر صاحب أضواء البيان أم لا؟ وقد رأيناه ينافح عن الترابي بمقالة إن لم تكن مقالات




لا, ليس كذلك.
بل هو من أضراب طارق رمضان والذين يُطلق عليهم - زوراً - مفكرين إسلاميين!!

بينما ابن العلامة المفسر محمد الأمين الشنقيطي فهو العلامة الفقيه البارع: محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي -حفظه الله تعالى.

----------


## أبوطلحة

الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار المدرس في المسجد النبوي ليس ابن الشيخ محمد الأمين ...
صاحب أضواء البيان لديه الشيخ عبدالله الأمين المفسر ومحمد المختار الأصولي ..

----------


## ابو محمد هاشمي

السلام عليكم
محمد المختار الشنقيطي مقيم في امريكا وهو يعمل في مركز اسلامي امريكي هناك وهو يميل في طرحه لجميع مواضيعه الى التشيع  ومن نظر في كتابه المشؤوم (مخاض الفكر السلفي) تبين له ذلك 
ولديه كتاب  باسم (أراء الترابي من غير تكفير ولا تشهير)  ويدافع فيه عن الترابي وخاصة في ارائه المخالفة للاسلام 
وهو مطرود من هيئة التدريس في جامعة الايمان باليمن  حيث كتب مقالا يتهجم فيه على معاوية ررر
 وشتان شتان بينه وبين الشيخ العلامة الفقيه  محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي اصلا السعودي جنسية  فهذا في الثريا والاول في الثرا 
وبالمناسبة فهذا الاخير ليس ابن محمد الامين  المفسر صاحب اضواء البيان

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التوضيح 

فلما قرأت كتابه مخاض الفكر السلفى 
كنت فى غاية العجب من كلامه العجيب
واستغربت كيف يخرج هذا من شنقيطى  
فالحمدلله على التوضيح

----------


## الجليس الصالح

كثيرا ما يخلط الناس بين الشناقطة! ومما يزيد من هذا الخط تشابه الأسامي عند الشناقطة ، فكثيرا ما تقرأ محمد ، الشنقيطي ، الأمين ، المختار ، .. في كثير من أسمائهم
واوضح فأقول لكم عن بينة ويقين :
الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي  - الفقيه المدرس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف صاحب شرح زاد المستقنع ، و شرح سنن الترمذي والمواعظ الشهيرة : هو ابن الشيخ (محمد المختار) الشنقيطي المدرس السابق بالمسجد النبوي الشريف أيضاً - صاحب شرح سنن النسائي - لم يكمله (طبع في 5 مجلدات) ، ويقوم الشيخ ولده الشيخ  محمد بن محمد بإكماله بحسب ما أخبرني به أخوه أحمد بن محمد بن مختار الشنقيطي
ووالده ليس هو صاحب أضواء البيان ، فذاك الشيخ العلامة (محمد الأمين) ، أما والد الشيخ محمد هو : محمد المختار
أما  :
 محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي صاحب رسالة "الخلافات السياسية بين الصحابة: رسالة في مكانة الأشخاص وقدسية المبادئ " 
فهو ليس الشيخ الفقه الواعظ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقطي المدرس بالمسجد النبوي قطعاً
فالأول : محمد بن المختار ، والثاني : محمد بن محمد المختار
ولذا فقد حرص الشيخ الفقه العلامة محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي المدرس بالمسجد النبوي أن يضيف إلى اسمه  : (آل مزيد) في اسمه ليتميز عن غيره من الأسماء المتشابهم كما نقرأ ذلك في موقعه 
ليكون اسمه واضحاً :
محمد بن محمد المختار آل مزيد الشنقيطي

----------


## حرملة

شكرا لكم على التوضيح، والتفريق بين متشابهات الأسامي والكنى لعلم عظيم :Smile:

----------


## طالب الإيمان

قرأت ما كتَبَه الأخوة هنا عن " محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي " 
و كنتُ أتمنى ألا يخرج الأمر عن " النفي " بأنه ليس الواعظ في المسجد النبوي .
ولهذا فإعذاراً إلى الله .. سأرقم هذا .. - أسأل الله الإعانة وعدم الحيدة عن طريق الصواب - : 
محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي هوَ من طلبة الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو , وصاحب المقالات المشهورة في الدفاع عن الشيخ والتنديد باعتقاله في حينها ,.. وهوَ كاتب ٌفي " مجلة العصر " و " الجزيرة " , 
له كتاب جميل بعنوان ( الحركة الإسلامية في السودان : مدخل إلى فكرها وتنظيمها ) 
وحصلت ضجة كبيرة عندما كتب كتابه الجريء ( الخلافات السياسية بين الصحابة : رسالة في مكانة الأشخاص وقدسية المبادئ ) , ولو لاحظنا أن الرجل عالةٌ على شيخ الإسلام , فالكتاب عبارة عن قواعد مستنبطة من الفتاوى والمنهاج نتعامل على أساسها في ماحدث بين الصحابة , وجزء من الكتاب في الرد على ابن العربي المالكي وتلميذه في الرأي محب الدين الخطيب ... وما أسماهم المؤلف ( مدرسة التشيع السني ) , على العموم الموضوع خطير والبحث جريء , وقد يؤدي إلى التطاول على الصحابة أو هوَ باب الولوج , أما بالنسبة للراسخين من أهل العلم المنصفين فلا أتوقع أن في هذا حرج !!
أما من اتهم الشنقيطي بأنه كتب مقالاً تطاول فيه على معاوية - رضي الله عنه - فالدليل ... وإلا الإدانة !!
صحيح أن المسألة الفكرية قد شطحت عند الشنقيطي وأن أثر الفكر الغربي بل والعلماني ... ( قد ) تكون اخترقته !!
لكن له من الكتابات الشيء الجميل : منها ما كتبه عن ( المسيحية الصهيونية ) و مقال ( بوش .. طغيان الحماس الديني على البصيرة السياسية ) و ( إنهم يخنقون صوت بلال ) !!
وله مقالاتٍ أربع نزلت متتابعة كان لي معها وقفات , وهيَ قد تصب في نفس نَفَس د.محمد الأحمري في التفسير العقدي والتاريخي للواقع السياسي , وانبناء ( الإصلاح السياسي ) على هذه أو تلك !! والجدلية المشهورة بين الإسلاميين أصحاب الفكرتين !
هذه المقالات هيَ (( نحو فقه للتعايش بين السنة والشيعة " على فكرة : هذا مقال قريب من مقال لحسن الددو على موقع الإسلام اليوم بنفس العنوان " , و سياسة صلاح الدين في التعاطي مع الشيعة , و السلفيون والشيعة والذاكرة المشوشة , العراق : خمسة أعوام من صراع الأوهام )) .. وهذه المقالات لاشك أن فيها إشكال ولعلي إنزل نقاشي معه والذي بعنوان ( مع " الشنقيطي " في " مقالاته " ) .
للرجل رسالتين جميلتين : الأولى : ( السنة السياسية في بناء السلطة وأدائها ) 
والثانية : ( معايير النجاح التنظيمي وثنائياته الكبرى ) .
أما رسالة ( مخاض الفكر السلفي ) ففيها " الصحيح " وفيها " المغلوط " !
وأظن يجب علينا أن نأخذ بقاعدة ( مقاومة واستثمار ) لبعض الأفكار !
والله أعلم

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

مزيد توضيح حول محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي القاطن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فهو جكني كالعلامة الشنقيطي و أبناؤه السعوديون وطنا فهذا الأول عاش فترة طويلة من عمره ناصريا ثم بعد ذلك مال الى جماعة تطلق عليها اسم الذين آ منوا و هم يغازلون فكر الاخوان المسلمين الا أنهم غير مجبرين باتباع فكرهم و لما قام الرئيس المخلوع معاوية بالتطبيع  مع اسرائيل قام بنشر مناشير ضد هذا التطبيع قبل فراره من الوطن ثم انتقل الى عدة جهات و هو يزعم أنه مفكر اسلامي مستقل فلا يهولنكم أمره

----------


## حرملة

_شكرا لكم جميعاً إخوني من أهل الحديث._

----------


## بلال خنفر

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...D5%CD%C7%C8%C9

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...D5%CD%C7%C8%C9

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...D5%CD%C7%C8%C9

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...D5%CD%C7%C8%C9

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...D5%CD%C7%C8%C9

----------

